# Purchasing A Used Trailer From A Dealer



## gregj20 (May 18, 2014)

I'm looking at purchasing a used outback from a dealer. This will be my first camper. The dealer is adding a prep fee to the camper. Said it's to clean the camper and inspect the camper to make sure everything is working. They said if something isn't working they will fix it. This also includes filling the propane tanks and a battery. The camper does not come with a warranty even after they inspect it. Is this common? The prep cost is $850. Do other places charge this.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No chance I'd pay that fee....that is a dealership that is simply trying to pad their sales price.

Use my Pre Delivery Document and inspect the trailer yourself. Then take that $850 and buy a lot of cold beer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No chance I'd pay that fee....that is a dealership that is simply trying to pad their sales price.
> 
> Use my Pre Delivery Document and inspect the trailer yourself. Then take that $850 and buy a lot of cold beer.


x2 i'd walk.Especially by the looks of the front cap.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

X3! Don't pay a "prep" fee. There are plenty of other dealers that don't charge additional fees on top of the selling price.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have purchased two used trailers - each from a different dealer. Each came with a 90 day warranty. I am sure we paid for it somehow, but it wasn't a separate line item on the invoice.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Most definitely use the PDI. We did. It was a great source to have during the inspection /walk through.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Walk away.
If you are buying without a warranty, might as well buy from Craigslist at a much lower price and do your own inspection.
Battery water is $.65 and propane is less than $ 50. They will wash it and do a walk around.
No, run away!
Dave


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Is this the same trailer in your other post? If it is RUN AWAWAY. Selling a used trailer with delamination and charging that fee is criminal in my mind.


----------



## gregj20 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. After seeing everyone's response we decided to walk away. This really makes me question this dealer. They have a chain of dealerships across the US. We decided to go to a different dealer and are signing on a new trailer this week. Thanks again for all your replies.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gregj20 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. After seeing everyone's response we decided to walk away. This really makes me question this dealer. They have a chain of dealerships across the US. We decided to go to a different dealer and are signing on a new trailer this week. Thanks again for all your replies.


I think that you made an excellent decision.

Even on a new trailer, I still HIGHLY recommend taking a copy of the PDI and plan to spend 3-4 hours completing it before you sign (pay for) the trailer. It is also very polite to send the dealer a copy of the PDI prior to arriving, to inform them what you're planning to do.


----------

